# <$500 Receiver



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I currently have an Onkyo TX-SR304 receiver, but unfortunately, it took a dirt nap yesterday morning. 

I am looking for something with a little more power (currently 65x5), 5.1 surround, powered woofer output, and at least 3 HDMI inputs (not just video pass-through). I will be using the receiver for radio, mp3, DVD, TV, and Blu-Ray.

I have owned Onkyo and Denon in the past, and have been pleased with both, but I am open to all makes and models. 

What are some good receivers out there that fit my requirements?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Check out accessories4less. Those brands plus marantz. 
If you are like me and don't care about 3d I'd go with older marantz. I have had a few and my dad is still using my old 5 channel about 11yrs old. I have a slim line for upstairs plasma and am getting a 6006 for projector theater.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been doing some searching for something similar to what you're looking for, & I've narrowed it down to the Denon AVR-1613 ($275 @ Best Buy on Black Friday) or the Denon AVR-1713. The 1713 has a set of preamp outputs & bothe have Audyssey EQ, but the 1713 has EQXT, which is a step up from the EQ on the 1613.

I had considered Marantz, but they don't have any kind of auto-EQ calibration.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

fish said:


> I've been doing some searching for something similar to what you're looking for, & I've narrowed it down to the Denon AVR-1613 ($275 @ Best Buy on Black Friday) or the Denon AVR-1713. The 1713 has a set of preamp outputs & bothe have Audyssey EQ, but the 1713 has EQXT, which is a step up from the EQ on the 1613.
> 
> I had considered Marantz, but they don't have any kind of auto-EQ calibration.


Marantz has excellent auto calibration


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

bigfastmike said:


> Check out accessories4less. Those brands plus marantz.
> If you are like me and don't care about 3d I'd go with older marantz. I have had a few and my dad is still using my old 5 channel about 11yrs old. I have a slim line for upstairs plasma and am getting a 6006 for projector theater.


Any specific models to look in to? I am noticing many Marantz online.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

The 5006 is a very nice unit


----------



## juanchibiris (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Denon AVR3312CI Integrated Network A/V Surround Receiver

The best option, Denon AVR-3312 sold by Warehouse Deals, bought a couple of receivers and speakers from them, all used and can´t notice it, the came exactly as new.

Just buy fast because they sell quick

Pd: I have the exact same receiver and also from them, bought a Denon AVR-1612 for a friend of mine, also like new


EDIT: This Amazon Deal of the Day is also very good, just for today

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V67..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1TD2SSBFD73CYDD3C548


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Looks like I've got some good receivers to start looking in to!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

bigfastmike said:


> Marantz has excellent auto calibration


You are correct! I'm not sure what it was I read or heard that made me think that.  I'm pretty much sold on the NR 1402 now.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I am using the 1402 with mirage nanos and Polk sub. Sounds awesome


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

check this guy's sale thread out. looks like a really good deal:
Onkyo TX-SR876S


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I also have a 1402 and absolutely love it.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

its_bacon12 said:


> I also have a 1402 and absolutely love it.


I went ahead & ordered one from Accessories4less a couple days ago. Do you ever feel like you need more power?


----------

